# Bump or blister on my Cobalts head.



## Kaben (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi guys, can you take a look at these photos and see if you can identify the problem? This chap is pretty active (although a complete scaredy cat if i actually open the viv) so i seen him every day but have only noticed this in the last day or two. Originally i thought it was a drop of water.

I dont have a vet in the area that knows anything about herps so im hoping to use your guys expertise instead! I love these guys so wouldnt want to lose him!

(click the image names for a larger size on flickr)

Thanks for taking the time to look,

Rob


RB-BRIDG__MG_1016 by Robert Bridgens, on Flickr


RB-BRIDG__MG_1018 by Robert Bridgens, on Flickr


RB-BRIDG__MG_1025 by Robert Bridgens, on Flickr


RB-BRIDG__MG_1027 by Robert Bridgens, on Flickr


RB-BRIDG__MG_1037 by Robert Bridgens, on Flickr


RB-BRIDG__MG_1041 by Robert Bridgens, on Flickr


RB-BRIDG__MG_1045 by Robert Bridgens, on Flickr


RB-BRIDG__MG_1046 by Robert Bridgens, on Flickr


RB-BRIDG__MG_1054 by Robert Bridgens, on Flickr


----------



## Kaben (Dec 2, 2011)

To add a bit more info,

I have this male cobalt Surinam since February. I believe he is about 15-18 months old.

He is housed in a 90x45x45cm long exo-terra with a female of a similar age. They were both purchased form the same breeder at the same time and until now have showed no signs of ill health at all.

The tank is hand misted twice a day and i have fans in teh tank to keep air moving to prevent stagnation.

I feed them every other day with either pinhead crickets or fruitflys dusted with Repashy Calcium Plus and once a week with with Repeashy SuperPig.
The fruitflys are ones that i culture myself on Repashy Superfly and the pinhead crickets are shop bought.

The female is still 100% healthy as far as i can tell. 

He is still very active even with the bump and is eating very well - no change in temperement or activity at all.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

The frog may have rubbed his nose on something and in turn developed an abrasion which may or may not go on to be an abscess. If you cannot find an exotics vet try contacting Dr. Frye on the internet for help. A lot of people on this sight have turned to him for help.


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

That does looks similar to how the one on mine started. It eventually got ashy then a little pink. But didn't seem to bother my little dude. I used neosporin the original formula... Not the plus pain relife. Using the pain one can kill amphibians. 

I may have just gotten lucky, so I'm not saying don't go to the vet, but it it may be worth a try until you locate one.

Good luck


----------



## Juand15 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm Having the same problem with my Citronella. apparently from other threads seems to be a bacterial problem. I have read that Dr. Frye recommended Silver Sulferdiazene on that one occasion I read about, I did emailed him about my frog but have not gotten a response yet. (i will keep you posted if he emails me and what he says to use)

Juan

PS: after being a bump it becomes a greyish spot.


----------



## Kaben (Dec 2, 2011)

Juand15 said:


> I'm Having the same problem with my Citronella. apparently from other threads seems to be a bacterial problem. I have read that Dr. Frye recommended Silver Sulferdiazene on that one occasion I read about, I did emailed him about my frog but have not gotten a response yet. (i will keep you posted if he emails me and what he says to use)
> 
> Juan
> 
> PS: after being a bump it becomes a greyish spot.


Thanks Juan, I would love to know what information you get back from Dr. Frye (or anyone else for that matter).

I have some Silver Sulfradiazene now but i dont know how or how much to administer to my poor frog. His lump hasn't turned grey yet but it is getting more round and pronounced. Its only a little bit bigger than in the pictures though.

Best of luck for your frog too,

Rob


----------



## suztor (Aug 14, 2011)

That's really crummy that its getting worse. Have you tried neosporin yet?

~Sue


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

suztor said:


> That's really crummy that its getting worse. Have you tried neosporin yet?
> 
> ~Sue


Silvadene cream (silver sulfradiazene) has a broader specificity than does neosporin so if she can get it from a vet, it may be the better choice. Often lesions on frogs do not have just one infectious agent in them, they tend to have multiple bacteria (and neosporin doesn't affect all of them), and can in addition have fungal or protozoal infections. 

I would see what the vet has to say about it. 

Ed


----------



## Kaben (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Sue,

Can't seem to get hold of neosporin, but I do have the silver sulfradiazene now.
Hopefully it will do the trick!

Ed, thanks for dropping by. Is 1% silver sulfradene ok to use on frogs as far as you are aware? I couldn't find any other concentrations available to purchase. I don't have any herp vets around here and I'm still waiting for a reply from dr Frye little worried he will be horribly scarred if I dont act quick.

If 1% is fine, would just a dab be ok or does it need to be rubbed in gently for it to absorb? I don't want to get it on his eyes or mouth.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice.

Rob


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Not a vet... 1% is what I've had prescribed for use with the frogs. You need to get it to stick to the lesion so either method can be used. You may have to gently touch the lesion with a paper towel before hand to reduce some of the moisture to get it to stick. 

I would strongly suggest getting a vet's opinion since if it is an abscess, you may need systemic antibiotics as opposed to topicals... (and it may need to be drained...). 

Ed


----------



## Kaben (Dec 2, 2011)

Ed said:


> Not a vet... 1% is what I've had prescribed for use with the frogs. You need to get it to stick to the lesion so either method can be used. You may have to gently touch the lesion with a paper towel before hand to reduce some of the moisture to get it to stick.
> 
> I would strongly suggest getting a vet's opinion since if it is an abscess, you may need systemic antibiotics as opposed to topicals... (and it may need to be drained...).
> 
> Ed


Hi Ed, thanks for the response.

I know you are not a vet but you do seem to have a wide practical knowledge when it comes to amphibians etc. so i appreciate any input.

When you had the cream prescribed previously, how often did you have to administer it? I put some on the frogs bump last night ( first time i have ever touched him, but it went smoothly thank goodness).

I dont have a suitable vet anywhere near where i live - getting an opinion would involve an almost 2 hour drive which would probably scare the frog to death.

By no means am i considering your information to be replacing a vet, but if the cream works then great, if not i will have to investigate the vet option to get whatever it may be treated/drained.

Fingers crossed that the Silver Sulfradiazene solves the issue.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Typically the cream is placed on it daily, I should note that if it doesn't respond to the cream, by the time you can be sure it isn't getting better (typically 2 weeks or more from the time of starting the treatment), it can be too late for the animal (this can occur when bone underlying the injury gets infected and degrades, it requires systemic treatment to resolve). 

Ed


----------



## Kaben (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ed, I can happily report that after 4 days of cream treatment the bump is almost gone. I will keep treating him until 7 days have passed i think to be on the safe side.

That said, it hasn't been without its own set of trials & tribulations. The first 2 days were fine, caught him without incident and applied the cream, but days 3 & 4 he managed to jump out of the viv and hide underneath the tanks cabinet. Absolute nightmare trying to retrieve him but got there in the end. Fortunately my carpet is not too fluffy. Must have freaked him out though - could feel his heart ( or perhaps chest) pumping hard when i was holding him to clean his head an apply the cream.

Poor little blighter. I'm sure he will never trust me again, but i would prefer him to hate me than be dead.


----------

